# Zooplus Referral



## BunnyStar (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi could an existing Zooplus customer refer me so I get 10% off please ? I'll give you my email address in a pm for the referral.

Also, thinking of getting a run, would 76cm high one be enough or should I go for a 91.5 cm one ? Don't want them jumping over it.

Thanks


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

any run for outside need a roof. is it for outdoors or indoors?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Zooplus didn't sell a single suitable hutch when I looked a few years back I emailed them to say so and got a really poor couldn't care response back. 

You want to buy the biggest run you can afford and that will fit. 

You need a roof for indoor bunnies too as I have seen rabbits leap 4ft


----------



## BunnyStar (Sep 13, 2014)

The run is for outside. 

I've converted the shed into a massive hutch but desperately need a run. I let them out in the garden but it takes a while to catch them all and put them in the shed before the cats and foxes come out at night.

If you guys have a run you could recommend (big one) I would be grateful. 

I have 4 rabbits


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

How about these?
Rabbit Run-Hutches-Rabbit Runs- Breeding boxes- Cheap-Wooden-Strong-Timber-UK

They go up to 8ft by 6ft ( 48 square foot). two foot high, which is OK for an average rabbit and plenty of space to run and binky.

Covered, to keep buns in and predators out.

You could even link it to the shed by a runaround tunnel.


----------



## BunnyStar (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you very much for the link, these look very good. 

The runaround tunnel is also a good idea because I would like the shed and run to be linked up ideally. I will post back tomorrow with a picture of my shed and get advice with how to proceed with this and what I would need.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

or if your handy you could always make your own run, iv made 2, ones a walk in avairy, and the other a bog standard 2ft high job, both worked out much cheaper then buying a run and are much better quality then most of the runs i have bought

this cost around £70 to build, and is 8ft x 4.5ft x7ft high, walk in runs are brilliant with a shed as you can just stick it in frnt of the door and open the door into it (the door has since been finished, it is hinged and bolted, the swival catches were a temporary measure, and the hutch in it is a quarentine hutch)


----------



## BunnyStar (Sep 13, 2014)

double post


----------



## BunnyStar (Sep 13, 2014)

In the day they go in and out of the shed through a burrow. At night I round them up and block the hole. I'm limited by the space around the shed, there is a small gap then a fence around the back. In front of the doors there is a bush close by.










Would the best solution be a tunnel from the burrow to a run, could a runaround tunnel connect to the shed or could Lil Miss' solution work ? What would be my best option.


----------

